# Underworld 4



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Good news for you fans......a fourth chapter might be green-lit...............

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=9536


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Like I stated on Sinister's Realm, I hope this is a direct sequel to *Underworld: Evolution*. I would be most interested in seeing what occurs in the next step with the evolution of the crossbreeding of vampire and werewolves.


----------

